# Glock 44. ProMag 18 round 22LR magazine.



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I received x2 ProMag 18 round magazines last week to test out with my new Glock44. Only had 3 range trips but so far I have had zero issues with the two mags.
*They are very stiff and not as easy to fully load as the Glock 10 round mags.(the Glock mags are VERY easy for my old hands). I used the mag loader that comes with the G19 and that actually worked and made it easier. Loaded up the mags to sit over night. My hands are not what they use to be so these ProMags are taking me some time to get used.
*Good to have the extra ammo for the range. 18 rounds is good enough for my needs.
*I still do not have a issue with the 10 round Glock mags. If I decide to order anymore mags I may just get the Glock mags again.
*Wanted to try the ProMags and they do actually work. 
*Tested at least x2 mags each of the following ammo without any feeding issues.
CCI MINI MAG 22LR CPRN 40gr. fps 1235
CCI MINI MAG 22LR CPHP 36gr. fps 1260
Blazer 22LR 40gr LRN 1255fps
Blazer 22LR 38gr. 1235fps. LRN
Remington Golden Bullet 22LR 40gr. 1255fps. Plated RN
Remington Range. 22LR
Federal 22LR 36gr 1260fps CPHP
Aquila Super Extra 40gr. 1255fps. CPRN
Armscor 22LR 36gr 1260fps. HV CPHP


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Not sure how this ended up in the Ruger area. Sorry.
Please change to the Glock area.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

My daughter uses x2 of these ProMags to train with her G44 and G19. I believe she loads x15 in each and goes through some exercises to cross train for her G19. She has no issues with loading them but others in her class have a hard time loading x15 rounds in the ProMag/G44 without a mag loader.
*I like the idea of having this G44 for training. I plan on taking her G19 and my G44 to see how they work for me. I want a G19x or a G19 and just am curious how they compare.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am surprised they work because usually Promags never work


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I was shocked not surprised and still am skeptical. They do not load as easy as I would like but they really do work so far. One thing to note half the ladies in my daughters training class hate loading them but the damn things work. Go figure.


----------

